# New Driving Licence Application-Abu Dhabi(online)



## vasanth440 (Jan 28, 2016)

Dear All,

My wife would like to launch the Driving Licence Application through TAS'HEEL Service Center,Abu Dhabi. We went to Marina mall,Abu dhabi today and it was very crowded. One of the official has suggested us to apply through Ministry of Interior MOI - Services(online application). 

Could you please suggest me the best way to launch the application. Does online will simply the process or will it make it complicated. Thanks.


----------

